# Lipo Battery



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Has anyone Tried a Lipo Battery in their Quad?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I run them in my r/c cars. What are you wanting to do with it, there highly unstable if you don't treat them rite and the brutes electrical system would not charge the battery either, they have to be balanced properly as well. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

What he said. You are flirting with disaster if you try to put on in your quad. They go boom pretty easy!


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

They offer them For Brutes, Most all 4 Wheelers and Motorcycles. Guess they aren't Real Lipo Batterys. the one for the Brute Has 419 CCA, Compared to the Stock 200 CCA


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

It's more than likely not a real one, I did look at a few and see what your talking about. A true lipo or Lithium Polymer battery is highly unstable
And takes a very unique charger. They have high discharge rates for the r/c race applications. They wear out fast as well. Just to give you a heads up on lipo if the explode or have a cell bleed out it will burn through the block and you can't stop
It.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

My RC helicopter uses a Lipo battery, and the warning information in the instructions talks about how volatile they can be if misused. I've seen pictures of small lipo batteries that have exploded and they sure leave a mess. 

Here is a better option you may consider: http://www.atbatt.com/product/24415/atv/kawasaki/kvf750-brute-force-750cc-05-08/battery
270 CCA
8 lb. lighter than OEM battery

They also sell one that puts out 315 CCA, but it's almost $40 more.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Been running one in my Harley for a couple years now, with no problem. was think about one for my brute, as this pig cranks hard


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Has anyone wired up two batteries in the brute or cant you do that if you there might be enough room behind the taillight but wasn't sure if you could .


----------



## zeebs (Jan 29, 2012)

I installed a AGM Odyssey Battery in mine and love it. My biggest complaint about the stock battery was after winching for 10 seconds or less the voltage icon came on. With this battery it not only starts the quad in the cold but you can winch longer with out the voltage drop in a regular battery. In fact I can now hold the winch for 30 seconds (or possibly longer) but let off cause Im afraid of over heating something (contactor or winch motor or something)

Good luck, there is nothing worse then being away from the garage with a dead battery!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Off topic but I just replaced the battery in my brute about a month ago after it dying with a Bike Master Tru Gel battery from dealer. Went there to get a factory Yuosa battery since it lasted five plus years, (probably would of lasted longer but let it go down too many times from not riding or keeping a charger on it, so can't complain) but they were out and offered this one for less money, so went for it. Seems ok,cool battery, can't say for sure, was ready to go right out the box, no adding acid and charging needed with two year warranty!

The model I have is MG14-BS
http://www.bikemaster.com/bmstrv2.nsf/Products/D0A5D51618DBEF8F862576B20074849F?opendocument


----------



## zeebs (Jan 29, 2012)

kawa650 said:


> Off topic but I just replaced the battery in my brute about a month ago after it dying with a Bike Master Tru Gel battery from dealer. Went there to get a factory Yuosa battery since it lasted five plus years, (probably would of lasted longer but let it go down too many times from not riding or keeping a charger on it, so can't complain) but they were out and offered this one for less money, so went for it. Seems ok,cool battery, can't say for sure, was ready to go right out the box, no adding acid and charging needed with two year warranty!
> 
> The model I have is MG14-BS
> http://www.bikemaster.com/bmstrv2.nsf/Products/D0A5D51618DBEF8F862576B20074849F?opendocument


 
That what mine was, ready to go out of the box, and a 2 year warranty. The Odyssey will take 400 discharges up to 80% depth of discarge as well as cranking pulses in excess of 2250A for 5 seconds!!!


----------

